# The Hard Knocks School of Breeding Rabbits / Opal Flemish



## Maukin (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow....

Just, Wow.

I've just gotten done reading this extremely passionate thread on breeding and the heated opinions on the do's and don't's. It's amazing to see some of the knowledge and dedication to the different breeds.

I'll admit, when I started out wanting to raise Flemish Giants, I did not research. I knew there was "show quality" and "pet quality". I did not know, nor cared about what went into the breeding of these rabbits. Rabbit mate, they have baby rabbits, simple. You want a specific breed, you breed the same breed together. So I found a breeder of Flemmies and I went and bought a couple, then went looking for another breeder so I could get does for my guys.

Then I began to notice that other Flemish did not look like the ones I had. There were only "seven colors". Which one was mine?? All of these pics that I see of Flemish have ears that don't droop, but myone guy's ears droop, why is that? So I began to ask questions. Cathy, you have been a rock for me during my research and your patient answers to every innane question I've had for the past two months has been cataloged into my "rabbit diary". I've been to the Farm Show, I've been waving around pictures and pestering many of the breeders here in PA for opinions on my bucks and most have given me the same answers "I would probably not breed that". I've looked up their color,(opal) I've printed out and studied what goes into the different coat genetics. I've found so many faults in my bucks that now, I've got them up for sale as pets because they "are not part of my breeding program".A hard lesson, and an expensive one. Why?

First thing many of the articles on breeding is: "Don't buy until you know what you want." In other words, research BEFORE you buy. Don't base your farm on your heartstrings.

If you want to have a reputation as a back yard breeder, that's on you. If you want to earn the respect of the breeding community, you need to get it by showing your devotion to improvement of the breed and by showing that you are serious. That you can cull when you need to and know when and WHEN NOT to breed an animal.. And base it on hard genetics, not "because you want a litter from this one". 

One dog unneutered can turn into over a thousand in less than three years. I can't imagine how short a time it takes for one rabbit to turn into a thousand. I'm not going to be the one responsible for flooding my area with inferior stock.

So what am I doing?? Reading. Reading, reading, READING. Asking. Going to shows. Getting a plan. And LISTENING. Listening to those that have more experience, that know and love the breed and can add more knowledge to kindle the fire of my enthusiasm.

I wanted to buy a quality doe from one of the better breeders in my area. (This is a funny story!!) I met her at the Farm Show. I wanted a Sandy doe. She bred Sandies. I liked the look of her stock. She told me she would bring one to the Farm Show for me. My six year old, James, and I went to pick her up. We stopped at Superpetz to pick up a carrier. I got a small animal carrier, big enough for an "eight week old rabbit". (Those of you reading this that are experienced Flemish breeders are chuckling right about now) Well, Bracken, whom I had gotten at eight weeks, was a tiny thing. So I'm expecting a.... well... tiny thing. Er--umm.. Well, I finally get to the rabbit section FIND the breeder and when I pick up my carrier, she just stares and says "You have a bigger cage in the car, I hope. She's not going to fit in that!" And she pulls out this HUGE, I mean HUMONGOUS doe-child. I thought to myself, that that there is ABSOSMURFLY no way that that was an eight week old rabbit. I asked if she was friendly and the breeder said "She needs some work". Great thinks I. Another antisocial rabbit to poo on my floor and then run.

From moment one, Arwyn (since she is the princess, she needed a royal name) has been a love and a joy. Her personality is sweeter than sweet potato pie. I can see the difference between my bucks and Her Royal Highness. Arwyn's whole being is different. She's built better, sturdier. More balance. And she seems to have more confidence in herself. It took seeing her and all of the rest of the show Flems at the Farm Show to make me see that what I was looking at home was not what I wanted to breed. Again. Experience.

I'm not trying to say that I don't love my boys. I love them enough to shove two scoops of pellets plus all the hay they can eat, oranges and apples down their greedy little gullets until I can find homes that I feel suits them. I'd love to keep them, but I can't. I don't have the space.

And so goes my lesson in breeding. I have to give up two lovely boy buns because I did not do the research needed at the time. Now they are not bad rabbits. But do I want a rabbitry or a house zoo? Do I want animals that are relative to my breeding program, improving the breed, or do I wan to be a back yard operation pushing inferiorly bred animals to those ignorant of what they should look and act like? Do I want good tempered buns, or do I want ones that are antisocial and wil probably have their family getting tired of them shortly and giving them to an auction or shelter? 

What I want is to become part of my rabbit breeding community. And part of that is to learn from my mistakes and to go on. Part of that is to take every opinion seriously, weigh it, and then make my decisions carefully, not rashly and based more on heart than practicality and finance. 

The heart is a powerful thing. It can lead you on all sorts of adventures. But what I'm learning is keeping your head is what's best for your farm.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 15, 2008)

:nicethread


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2008)

What a nice and heartfelt post! I'm thankful that I have the board and all the breeders here to educate me and the kids before we ever (if ever) decide to begin a breeding program. Most likely we will not be getting that far into it. Luke will be showing Tony but Lexi is more into pet bunnies!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow...

May I repost this to some of my 4-H rabbit breeder friends? I just cannot even begin to tell you how much I was impressed with the thought provoking insight this article stirred..

Fortunately, because I have to do everything better than everybody else.. I got the good stock from the get go, aside from the minor setbacks, the genetics are there to stomp everybody's hiney, and have done so repeatedly. But I cannot say the same for some of my compadre's..

I applaud you... just wow..

Thank you so much..

Zin


----------



## Maukin (Jan 15, 2008)

A lot went into that post.

Anyone who would like to reprint it, feel free.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 16, 2008)

This is a really awesome post - it is great. I will have to get on tomorrow and share some of my mistakes (feel free to laugh) so that maybe folks can learn from them and avoid them. I'll also try to share some of my successes.

But alas, it is about 2:30 am and I just gone done playing a rousing online game w/ my whole family---- so now I must crash so I can do mystery shops in the morning.

I really did enjoy your thread though and I hope to have some good points to add.

Peg

P.S. I'm really thinking we may want to either pin this thread or move a copy of it to the library at some point in time....


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 16, 2008)

Well said!

Research and a good mentor are the best tools that you can have when

breeding and showing rabbits. Deep pockets don't hurt either LOL. I did

my research when I started out and bought the best that I could find and

asked tons of questions. Looking to the future with your herd is a must as

well. My breedings are planned for future show rabbits sometimes two

and three generations ahead hopefully to breed in the qualities that I want

and establish my own unique line.

Roger


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought I'd take a few moments to share about my experience and how things happened for me.

I didn't plan to get into breeding - but when I bought my lionheads, the breeder I purchased them from said I was so knowledgable about bunnies (I was active on here) that I ought to consider breeding them. She often times had people looking for bunnies in my area of the state (or so she said).

The more I thought about it - the more I wanted to do it. I'd been in a deep depression before I got my bunnies and they had totally turned my life around - I now had a reason to get out of bed and be somewhat active. I hadn't laughed in years - before the rabbits.

Well, I talked to a couple of folks on here while thinking about it because I really did have a lot to think about. I was debating on whether or not to do it...when I saw Miss Bea on another breeder's website. She was for sale for $15 if I remember right.

For those who don't know who Miss Bea is...









I included the second picture because it really shows her "attitude" more. 

Here is her picture that I first saw:






Now - at this point in time - I knew NOTHING about show rabbits or show quality rabbits. I just knew that the rabbits had changed my life.

The same breeder who had Miss Bea also had Roary, Harry and Summer for sale. So I bought all four for like $150 and thought I had a bargain (I did if you look at prices only).

Mind you - Roary is orange - Harry is chinchilla - and Summer was tort. These are NOT colors you breed together. 

Here is my herd at that time:














Not good colors to go together and I know if Amy is reading this - she's going to laugh at those ears. Honestly Amy - I didn't know any better.

Then I learned about "show quality" rabbits and I bought some does that my original breeder and a friend of hers were retiring...









Can you see the difference in the rabbits? I know I sure can.

By the way...Harry turned out to go from this...




to this...




Shortly after I'd bred my does (I think it was a day or two after Miss Bea and Summer gave birth) - I heard about another breeder across the state who was getting out of lionheads. I KNEW enough to know that it was good to add in different bloodlines and this breeder had IMPORTED lionheads - so I knew I would be "helping" my herd. Right? (I didn't realize that the imported lionheads would be so different from what the lionhead breed was becoming here in the US).

We got Kate (originally known as Myra) 




and Hyacinth:








and some other bunnies - none of which really added anything to our herd.

I now had a bunch of bunnies but suddenly I was learning that their colors weren't compatible. As one more experienced lionhead breeder said to me a year or so later, "What the h-ll are you doing in your barn down there lady? What colors are you trying to mess up?" 

About this time - another breeder across state saw my site and took me under her wing. She didn't care anything about trying to sell me rabbits (she was the first one who didn't care about that). Instead - she wanted me to learn how to judge rabbits because she knew I was trying to make changes....good changes.

Renee' would send me links to websites and we'd discuss the rabbits. Which was the best one? Why? Which one would be good bred to rabbit X? She taught me how to look at my rabbits for type (I took dozens of photos) and then she taught me to put my hands on my rabbits with my eyes closed so I'd forget the rabbit in front of me and only feel the type of rabbit.

WOW....I knew I did well the day I told her of the rabbits I'd picked out - and they were the same ones she was getting ready to contact the breeder to buy. I'd beaten her out of the best choices. 

She gifted me with Cocoa - and I've been a chocoholic ever since. I think it is what I want to focus on. Here is Cocoa two years ago (and Cocoa is not a full lionhead but she has a GORGEOUS mane)..





Since Renee' took me under her wing - I've learned so very much. She spent hours teaching me things and asking me questions. What she gave me - was a passion for education - for the willingness to EDUCATE other breeders even if they don't buy from me or they beat me on the show table. 

I've since bought books on genetics to learn about colors. I've spent hours reading, surfing the net, talking to other breeders, etc. to learn more about the colors and about the breed itself. I've only had one rabbit when a judge didn't say "good", "very good" or "excellent" on body type. Every other time - I hear excellent qualities about the body type. I've lost points on other things - I had issues at first getting bunnies with really nice manes. But body type is definitely my strength in my rabbits. Its just the ears we need to work on.

Looking back on things now - I really did things the hard way. Like many first time breeders - I spent money on animals that I wound up rehoming as pets when I saw what they produced (or I kept them as pets). Roary turned out to have maloclussion - so he lives here till this day and has his teeth trimmed regularly. Harry turned out to throw kits that had maloclussion so he lives here too. 

Yet - someone cared enough to contact me and say, "Hey....do you want help?" She was honest enough to point out the animals that were crummy - and I had to learn to be mature enough to say, "you know what...you're right?" Instead of defending my choices I'd made (which were poor uneducated ones) - I took the opportunity to learn and grow as a breeder and I've since reached out and made other mentors that I go to for help and oftentimes I will share photos and stuff to get their opinions.

I'll never forget the time I took Anissa to her first show. I deliberately bred Harry (not knowing he thew maloclussion) to Lava (the black doe you see up above) because she had a narrow face and body and he had the wide face and body. My goal was to get something with her mane but his butt and wider face. Anissa took "BOB" in one of the shows (many breeders would laugh at her now) because the judge said he saw "potential" in her and that he felt she would grow into her ears. She beat out about 12 or 13 other rabbits - even Renee's rabbits in that show....and I think it felt so good because I had learned to make DELIBERATE choices in my breedings and I was seeing it pay off.

Here was Anissa then...












Its been a long & hard road. I think it is a bigger challenge because lionheads are a "developing" breed and even in the 2 years I've been breeding - I'm seeing major changes in the breed. 

But its been well worth it.

Peg


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a question for you, if you don't mind, Maukin. Would you mind posting pics of your bucks, the non-showable ones? You said yours are opal? I have to say, I have never heard of/seen an opal Flemish. Since you have been doing your research, you probably already know this, but I will post it anyway, for anyone else that might be wondering. The seven colors that Flemish come in, officially, are: black, white, light grey, steel, blue, sandy and fawn. It does happen that another color will pop up, but not very often.

I have raised Flemish myself, and while I am by no means an expert, I do know the basics anyway. If you have any questions, feel free to pm me. If I don't know the answer, I can probably find you someone who does. And thank you, thank you thank you, for doing your research and caring about what and when you breed! I found your opening post very refreshing to read.


----------



## okiron (Jan 16, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> I have a question for you, if you don't mind, Maukin. Would you mind posting pics of your bucks, the non-showable ones? You said yours are opal? I have to say, I have never heard of/seen an opal Flemish. Since you have been doing your research, you probably already know this, but I will post it anyway, for anyone else that might be wondering. The seven colors that Flemish come in, officially, are: black, white, light grey, steel, blue, sandy and fawn. It does happen that another color will pop up, but not very often.
> 
> I have raised Flemish myself, and while I am by no means an expert, I do know the basics anyway. If you have any questions, feel free to pm me. If I don't know the answer, I can probably find you someone who does. And thank you, thank you thank you, for doing your research and caring about what and when you breed! I found your opening post very refreshing to read.


I still don't get when the parents, grandparents and great-grandparents are all blues and blacks, how Teeny and Lilith came out golden fawns (though they do have blue tints and parts on them) and they had one white in the litter as well.

Maukin and Peg, thanks for sharing your not so great moments. It takes a lot to admit your mistakes.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 16, 2008)

Opal is an accepted color in British Giants in the UK and is often seen in Germany. You're right, Gentle Giants, it's not an accepted color in the U.S. But somebreedershave seen it "pop out" of lines that have had Continentals or British Giants crossed into them.

Being a dilute blue, some people calla Flemishcross between blues and fawns an opal... but it's not a true opal with proper undercolor. (There are actually people trying to get the opal to breed true andapply for a COD...).

Okiron, if there was a white in the litter, then BOTH parents have to carry to recessive the white gene. But I know from personal experience, the white gene can be carried hidden for 11 generations + (and that won't show on your average pedigree!). 

Also, please keep in mind that a pedigree is only as accurate and honest as the person that wrote it... You buy a rabbit, it comes with a pedigree, you breed it and add it to your pedigrees... if that rabbits pedigree wasn't accurate, your pedigrees are not accurate. (Problems compound...)

It's possible that there was a fawn crossed in a few generations back... the fawn is dominant over the blue, so it would express itself in a blue breeding.


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 16, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Opal is an accepted color in British Giants in the UK and is often seen in Germany. You're right, Gentle Giants, it's not an accepted color in the U.S.


Aaaaahh, I see.... Now, is the British Giant a different breed altogether, or is it one of those cases of the same breed having a different name overseas?


----------



## pamnock (Jan 16, 2008)

*okiron wrote: *


> *gentle giants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have a question for you, if you don't mind, Maukin. Would you mind posting pics of your bucks, the non-showable ones? You said yours are opal? I have to say, I have never heard of/seen an opal Flemish.
> ...



Opal would not be unusual in Flemish because it's a dilute (blue)Sandy. The genetics are in the gene pools.

Fawn out of blue x black isn't possible because neither blue nor black have the dominant agouti gene of the fawn. These "impossibilities" often come about due to a misidentification of the actual color or improper recording of breeding records.

Pam


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 16, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> *BlueGiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Opal is an accepted color in British Giants in the UK and is often seen in Germany. You're right, Gentle Giants, it's not an accepted color in the U.S.
> ...


According to the British Rabbit Council, the British Giant is a different breed than the Flemish Giant. (And the Continental is a different one also.) But they share similar features... including size.


----------



## okiron (Jan 16, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *okiron wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *gentle giants wrote: *
> ...


Ok, let me see if I understood correctly Pam. Teeny and Lilith are either not fawns but opals or Laura made a mistake in the breeding records?


----------



## pamnock (Jan 16, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Aaaaahh, I see.... Now, is the British Giant a different breed altogether, or is it one of those cases of the same breed having a different name overseas?



British, Continental and FlemishGiants have been intermixed for many years - the same ancestors, just regional differences.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jan 16, 2008)

*okiron wrote: *


> Ok, let me see if I understood correctly Pam. Teeny and Lilith are either not fawns but opals or Laura made a mistake in the breeding records?



Opal is also not possible out of a true black x blue cross.

Pam


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 16, 2008)

So, in your guys' opinion, would Teeny and Lilith be opals?

I'm going to post something separate in a moment...Teeny's gotten LOADS of blue in his coat now...everywhere that an agouti would have white, he's getting blue. I'll also do the blowing-into-the-fur thing and take a picture (for the other thread).


----------



## pamnock (Jan 16, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> So, in your guys' opinion, would Teeny and Lilith be opals?
> 
> I'm going to post something separate in a moment...Teeny's gotten LOADS of blue in his coat now...everywhere that an agouti would have white, he's getting blue. I'll also do the blowing-into-the-fur thing and take a picture (for the other thread).



I would have to see photos to venture a guess: Surface color of coat, undercolor, belly color and belly undercolor.

Pam


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok...I'll take pictures of each when Danny gets home and post it. 

Thanks for your help!

:threadhijacked: Sorry to hijack your thread, Maukin! 

I think your post was so wonderful...and something I think every person considering getting into breeding should read. It's sooo important that people do RESEARCH before ANYTHING! 

Also, Peg...your post was excellent, as well. And, heck, I even found myself kinda giggling at the ear sizes of those first buns... But, we all learn...and that's so wonderful that Renee helped you so much...I think everyone could use a friend like that!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 16, 2008)

Color differences too... In the UK, certain colors are only accepted in certain breeds. Germany doesn't recognise a number of our colors, and their standard is very different than ours. (Especially in ear width!). 

The description of the British and Flemish differ as well in the UK. The British and the Continental are not recognized by the ARBA in this country. In the past it was typical to try and improve the size and bone of the US Flemish by importing Continentals. Butfrom a showing/breed standard viewpoint, it took many generations to bring the color back to meetour written standard.


----------



## Maukin (Jan 16, 2008)

Of the opal in question and his sandy brother, the dam was a sandy and the sire a steel. The kits were a mix of opal, sandy and dark sandy. I'm not sure what her gentics were up the line and at the time, I was too ignorant to ask, or know the right questions in the first place.

I was advised to "pick a color and stick to it." I've chosen sandy, which is by far the most popular and has a good solid background. I figured this:

1. Iam not experienced enough to start trying to breed a new color and fight to get it recognized. Opal comes from a goulash of colors mixed together and though you might get a few of that color in a litter, my opinion is that it would be hard to try and breed it true. It would be like trying to get the color red after you mixed it with blue, purple, brown and green. There would be many wasted animals and no guarantee that the color would ever be recognized after all the hard work.

2. My research shows that there are many in the NFGBA who are pretty high up who would fight like mad. And I have better things to do, like enjoy my farm and my rabbits. Paperwork anddiplomacy is for paperpushers and diplomats. I am neither. I'm a teacher, and I push enough paper and go through enough hassle in a day.

Fortunately, I'm not in deep enough over my head to not correct the situation quickly and learn from it.


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 16, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *okiron wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *gentle giants wrote: *
> ...



Ok. Must be just something I haven't happened to stumble across then, blues are also very rare in my area. Makes sense now though, since you brought up the dilute factor, that hadn't even occurred to me.


----------



## Maukin (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm trying to see if gentle giants will help me out posting pictures of this buck so ya'll can see the color I'm talkin' about.


----------



## Bramblerose (Jan 16, 2008)

If I wanted to try and make an Opal Flemish I'd breed a Blue to a Sandy, then take the resulting Sandy kits and cross them back to Blue, or each other- and the result could be some Opalish kits. Then I'd take those 'Opals' and cross them to each other, hoping to improve undercolor and so forth, really a large undertaking, and probably fruitless, as the Flemish community would not be amused. Color crossing is not well looked upon among the Flemish breeders, and they aren't keen on 'new colors'. I could in theory create a 'Squirrel' the same way, using Light Grays and Blues. I think that the British and Continental Giants have larger heads and a not so mandolin body type, and they do reconize Opals. They also reconize BEW's which makes my lil' heart go pitter-pat


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 17, 2008)

Here are pics of Maukin's opal Flemish, I'm posting them for her while she gets the hang of Photobucket.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 17, 2008)

Since the thread kinda got hijacked to talking about opal flemish - I added on to the title to reflect that so that when folks say months from now "I know I remember reading a thread about opal flemish..." - they'll be able to find it easier.

I'm also hoping some other breeders will share their experiences and how they prepared to be breeders or some of the lessons they've learned too...

Peg


----------



## polly (Jan 17, 2008)

Just whil eyou have been talking about the differences between th edifferent style giants from what i have noticed at the uk shows ( and i haven't seen any flemmish yet) between the brittish and the conti's the Brittish giants have smaller ears than the conti's and flemmish


----------



## polly (Jan 17, 2008)

So i have only been breeding a couple of years though i have had rabbits as pets for 8 years now.

I had read a few books about "why are you breeding" before i got into it and did have a really good think. I wanted to breed because a lot of people were giving up breeding nethies because lops were more popular and becauseof the netherlands attitude. I was looking for a blue otter nethie and couldnt find one anywhere.and it prompted me and my husband to take teh decision to breed netherlands. To be honest i wish i had found a forum first and realised how hard they can be to breed.

The first year was a nightmare 1 i didnt become BRC registered and tried to find the stock myself. My blue otter turned out to be a blue fox. i ended up with a few smokes and an opal in my shed They wern't great looking. I didnt have the knowledge i now have of the breed and just how they should look. We went through long labours stuck kits 2 emergency c sections resulting in spays and 1 dead rabbit that died after giving birth. It was hard, so hard and heart breaking that i considered giving up very seriously

Some of the problems i had were after i joined here and turned to Peg for a bit of help with the odd pm. She was really good and started to help me more with the genetics even helping me to get genetic books fromthe statesas i didn't know where to get them over here. I have also utilised Pam's vast knowledge and would like to give them both a big thankyou

i joined the BRC under Bruce's name and met a few good breeders up here that were helpful but not until i went to them for a showbuck did they really take us seriously. And so we got Jin. nowhere in my plan of breeding blue netherlands did a chinchilla colour fit in ( i know you class this colour different in the states) but it got us out to the shows and meeting people. I also found a couple of good UK forums and frrom there have met a lot of other breeders who have been really helpful i have been down to Wales and england for rabbits to enhance what i have. 

I have just renewed our subs and joined myself and got our stud name to show under which is Cinabun stud after my first rabbit Dido who was called cinabun more than dido

Nowwe have made friends at the shows and steward at every opportunity so we can pick peoples brains and learn as much as we canIts amazing how friendly and helpful they can be. I have a friend who is a judge and is a fantastic help. I am also hoping this year to learn the books at the shows so i can get on the tables but not steward as i have problems with my hands and wrists. We have picked up so much knowledge in this last year and i am really looking forward to getting back to the shows this year and learning more. We tend to steward other tables too so we can learn about the other breeds too.

So we have gone from breeding to help keeep the breed going to breeding to show and improve the breed as well. I am the first to admit we still have a few colours in my shed but weare getting closer toour goal. 

This year is exciting as it will be the first year of our babies going through to show with the litter i have just had being the first and the more we get on the show tables and the more comments we get the more we will learn

We work well as a team. Bruce tends to be the bunny MOT guy and i do all the legwork and find out what to breed to get the best colours out of it and type!! i arrange all the shows and we go together. he does all the claw cutting and teeth checking and grooming and show prep.

At this pint we are slowly working uphill. I was told that i would never win with blue rabbits as their colour is so hard and hey my blues and blacks are giving me sables But that means i just gotta work harder and i will prove them wrong in the end!!


----------



## Maukin (Jan 17, 2008)

Just as a side note since Myra was so kind to post my pictures, (Thank you!) This guy is for sale. He's a friendly dude, five months old,who thinks with his belly and will climb all over you without shame if you have a raisen or an apple. He's not one for being picked up, but is a wonderful companion.

I'll be at the Lebanon Show and would be happy to bring him to somone who will make me an offer for him and give him a good home (and preferably neuter him).

PM me if you're interested.

Also, see the brown highlights on his feet and the back of his neck? That's the opal coming through and what will DQ him.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 17, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> I was told that i would never win with blue rabbits as their colour is so hard and hey my blues and blacks are giving me sables But that means i just gotta work harder and i will prove them wrong in the end!!


Oh my goodness! I was told the same thing about my blue Flemish (almost 10 years ago!) It just made me work harder.... Don't give up! I still haven't won a Best in Show, but I have taken a few Best of Breeds (which means my blues beat out a lot more popular colors!). Kudo's to you for working on a rare variety!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow...this is so neat, reading everyone's stories, and how they got started, and what they've learned. Sounds like each person had to make a few blunders before really understanding what to do in the end. But, hey, that's what makes us stronger, right? 

I really admire you guys for all you do, and all the patience and love you put into making such beautiful rabbits! 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## polly (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Blue giants 

Emily, one of my best friends made my avatar for me as i am useless at them. She did an amazing job :biggrin2:


----------

